# Creative Use of Google AdWords



## gearbranders (Oct 16, 2009)

*Copywriter Uses Executives' 'Vanity Googling' To Land A Job 

*For the many of us who use, or are considering using, Google AdWords to promote their t-shirt businesses, here's a unique use of Google AdWords that might get your creative juices flowing and help you think outside the box for your next campaign. With a little bit of ingenuity, Google AdWords doesn't have to cost a lot of money.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Very Clever! I wouldn't have thought of that one!


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Says a lot about some of the people in advertising that they are regularly googling themselves. I think I've googled myself only 2 or 3 times since I've been using the internet, 16 years ago.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The thing to remember is that the first person who does this is clever. The thousands who do it after the first person aren't as clever.


----------



## junosama (May 15, 2009)

You dont need to be creative with google ads just give the people what they want. All the pros says keep it simple and just use keywords in your ad copy along with a benefit and feature.


----------

